# منتديات القانون الخاص > فلسفة القانون وتاريخة >  نظام التبني والزواج والارث, الحضارة الميزوبوتامية

## هيثم الفقى

اهتمّت التشريعات الميزوبوتامية بنظام الأسرة  وكيانها و حمايتها. مثلا خصّص قانون حّمورابي حوالي الربع من نصوصه في نظام  الأسرة

 فنجد : نظّام الزواج (المبحث الأول), وأنشأ التبني  (المبحث الثاني), ووضع بعض قواعد الميراث (المبحث الثالث). 

المبحث  الأول : نظام الزواج 
 نظّمت النصوص الميزوبوتامية, خاصة  قانون حّمورابي, كيفية انعقاد الزواج (المطلب الثاني)و كيفية انحلاله  (المطلب الثالث), كما بيّنت الغاية منه: وهذا ما يستخلص من مميزات الزواج  في بلاد ما بين النهرين(المطلب الأول). 

 المطلب الأول: مميزات الزواج في الميزوبوتامي
  ترتكز الأسرة الميزوبوتامية عموماً والبالية خصوصاُ على نظام الزواج.  ويتعلق أصلاُ, بنظام الزوجة الواحدة. لكن , ربّما تحت تأثير العادات  السامية, سمحت القوانين الميزوبوتامية-لاسيما قانون حّمورابي- بتعدّد  الزوجات في بعض الحالات مثل مرض الزوجة الأولى مرضاُ خطيراُ وحالة عدم  الإنجاب. ومن الملاحظ أن هذا القانون, جعل الزوجات الثانويات عند التعدّد,  في أدنى مرتبة من الزوجة الأولى, لكنّ أولادهنّ شرعيون, على الأقلّ عند عدم  إنجاب الزوجة الأولى. 
 ويظهر الإنجاب في قانون حّمورابي كغاية أساسية  للزواج باعتباره يضمن استمرارية الأسرة وخلود العبادة. وكان عدم الإنجاب  يبرّر تعدّد الزوجات ويسهّل إجراء طلاق الزوجة الأولى العاقر. 
 ومن  ممّيزات الزواج في المجتمع الميزوبوتامية أيضُا, أنّه عرف موانع الزواج إذا  يحرم قانون حّمورابي مثلا, الزواج بين الأصول والفروع: بين الأب و  البنت(المادة154) وبين الابن والأمّ أو الزوجة الثانية  للأب(المادة155و158). 
 ويلاحظ أن التمييز الطبقي لم يكن يشكّل مانعاُ  للزواج في القوانين الميزوبوتامية كما كان الحال مثلاُ في بعض المجتمعات  الأخرى. 
المطلب الثاني:انعقاد  الزواج
 كان الزواج في بلاد بين النهرين, يتم بموجب  عقد(فرع الأول)بمناسبته تمنح للمرأة أنواعاُ متعدّدة ومختلفة من  الأموال(فرع الثاني). 
فرع  الأول: انعقاد الزواج 
  يمرّ انعقاد الزواج في  الميزوبوتامي بمراحل أهمّها: الخطبة( أ ) وتحرير العقد( ب ).

 أ/  الخطبة:
 هي اتّفاق بين الخاطب(أو أولياءه)و أولياء المخطوبة على  الزواج. ويكون هذا الاتفاق مصحوبُا بدفع مبلغ من المال يطلق عليه اسم  "الترهاتو". وبهذه المناسبة, يتمّ تحرير العقد. 
 ب/ تحرير عقد الزواج  ومضمونه:
 لا يعدّ تحرير عقد الزواج في القوانين الميزوبوتامية مجرّد  وسيلة لإثبات الزواج, بل هو ضروري لصحّته. وهو عند حّمورابي, عقد خاص يتضمن  عناصر عديدة منها: 
 1-أطراف العقد : يلعب الأولياء دورُا هامُا في عقد  الزواج, لاسيما بالنسبة للمرأة. وإذا كان قانون حمورابي يذكر الأب فقط  كوليّ للزوجة, إلاّ إن قوانين أشنونا تذكر الأب والأمّ معاُ. إذن, يتمثل  أطراف عقد الزواج في الزوج أو أحد أولياءه من جهة, و والد الزوجة (في قانون  حمورابي) أو والديها معاُ (في قانون أشونا) من جهة ثانية. ويتم هذا العقد  بحضور شهود يضعون ختمهم على المحرّر الذي سيضفي الصفة الشرعية على الزواج. 
 2-تحديد الأموال : كانت للمرأة أنواع كثيرة من الأموال بمناسبة زواجها كما  سيأتينا لاحقا.فكان تحديد بعضها في عقد الزواج لاسيما "الترهاتو" المشترط  عادةُ في الانعقاد. 
 3-تحديد العقوبات: قد ينصّ عقد الزواج على بعض  العقوبات المتفق عليها في حالة خيانة أحد الزوجين للآخر. ومن الملاحظ أن  هذه العقوبات كانت ثقيلة أكثر بالنسبة للزوجة. 
 4-تحديد شروط طلاق  محتمل: قد ينصّ عقد الزواج أيضُا على بعض الشروط التي يصبح فيها الطلاق  ممكنا بالنسبة لطرفيه. 
 5-اليمين: وهو العنصر الأخير حيث يحلف طرفا  العقد أمام الملك و الآلهة على أنهما يتعهدان باحترام هذه الشروط. 
 فرع  الثاني : الأموال الممنوحة للمرأة بمناسبة زواجها
 ذكرت القوانين  الميزوبوتامية وخاصة قانون حمورابي, عدّة أنواع من الأموال ترجع إلى المرأة  بمناسبة زواجها: "البيبلو"(1) "الترهاتو"(2) و"الشركتو"(3)  و"النودونو"(4). 
 1/"البيبلو":
 هو عبارة عن هدايا تتمثل في أشياء  منقولة يقدمها الخطيب لخطيبته قبل انعقاد الزواج. وفي حالة عدم انعقاده  بسبب الخطيب تقضي نصوص قانون حمورابي, أن"البيبلو" يبقى حقُا مكتسبُا  للخطيبة. أما في حالة عدم انعقاده بسبب الخطيبة, يلتزم والدها بإرجاع ضعف  ما قبضه من الخطيب. 
 2/"الترهاتو":
 هو عبارة عن هبة بسيطة من الزوج  لوالد الزوجة. ويدفع عادة نقدُا, وغالبا ما يكون مبلغا ضئيلا وبالأحرى  رمزيا. وإذا كان الترهاتو أمرُا عاديُا في انعقاد الزواج, وهو بمثابة دليل  على انعقاده, إلاّ أن انعدامه لا يؤدّي إلى إبطال عقد الزواج. 
 وإذا  كان الترهاتو يقدم أصلاُ من الزوج إلى والد الزوجة إلاّ أنه من الناحية  العملية, تبين العقود إمكانية دفع الترهاتو من أولياء الزوج سواء إلى  الزوجة نفسها أو إلى أولياءها الآخرين (الأم, الأخ, أو الأخت...). 
 و  يعتبر الترهاتو حقُا مكتسبُا للزوجة أولأسرتها خاصة في حالتين:       
 -  حالة الإنجاب,إذ لايمكن التصرف في الترهاتو قبل الإنجاب؛
 - وحالة  انحلال الزواج بإرادة الزوج, ولو لم تنجب الزوجة طفلاُ.
 ويرد الترهاتو  في حالات كثيرة منها: 
 - عدم إتمام الزواج بسبب والد الزوجة, فيردّ هذا  الأخير ضعف مبلغ الترهاتو؛
 - وفاة أحد الزوجين قبل الدخول؛
 - وفاة  الزوجة دون الإنجاب.
 3/"الشركتو":
 هو مساهمة من والد الزوجة إذ  يقدم, حسب وضعيته الاجتماعية, مجموعة من الأموال تتمثل في منقولات أو  عقارات. وهو بمثابة مساعدة في حاجات الأسرة الجديدة, ويقوم مقام نصيب البنت  في الإرث. وبالتالي, فهو مال خاص بالزوجة, لكن, لا يجوز لها التصرف فيه  على حساب أولادها لأنّه ينتقل إليهم بعد وفاتها. و كان الزوج هو الذي يدير  هذه الأموال. وترجع إدارتها للزوجة, 
 في حالة وفاة زوجها أو حالة  طلاقها منه. أما في حالة وفاة الزوجة, يرجع الشركتو لأولادها؛ وإذا لم يكن  لها أولاد, يرجع لأسرتها الأصلية. 
 4/"النودونو":
 هو هدية من الزوج  لزوجته خلال حياتهما الزوجية. و هو عبارة عن أموال عقارية أو منقولة تساعد  الزوجة في حالة وفاة مفاجئ لزوجها, على تأمين معيشة أولادها. و يكون  "النودونو" محل تحرير كتابي لإثبات حق الزوجة في هذه الأموال. ولكن لا  يمكنها التصرف فيه إلاّ في حالة وفاة مفاجئ لزوجها. وإذا عقدة زوجُا آخرُا,  فكان من الواجب عليها ترك "النودونو" للأولاد. 
المطلب الثالث: انحلال الزواج
  هناك  طريقتان لانحلال الزواج: طريقة طبيعية(فرع الأول ) وطريقة إدارية(فرع  الثاني).
فرع الأول : الطريقة الطبيعية لانحلال  الزواج
 تتمثل الطريقة الطبيعية لانحلال الزواج في وفاة أحد  الزوجين. وقد قرر قانون حمورابي, أنه في حالة وفاة الزوج وتركه أطفالاُ  صغارُا, لا يجوز لأرملته إعادة الزواج إلاّ بإذن من المحكمة. ويكون لها مع  زوجها الثاني الحق في إدارة أموال الزوج الأول المتوفى. لكن هذه الأموال  التي يسجلها القاضي ضمن قائمة رسمية, لا يمكن التصرف فيها لأنها مخصصة  لتربية أطفال الزوج الأول.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

فرع الثاني : الطريقة الإدارية لانحلال الزواج
 قد يكون الزوج هو الذي يسعى إلى فكّ الرابطة الزوجية, وهذا ما يعرف  بالطلاق ( أ )؛ وقد تكون الزوجة هي السبب في انحلال الزواج ( ب ). 
 أ/  انحلال الزواج من طرف الزوج :
 لا يخضع الطلاق في الميزوبوتامي لإجراءات  معقدة, بل كان يتمّ بمجرد تسليم رسالة يضع عليها الزوج ختمه. ولا ينص  قانون حمورابي إلاّ على طلاق الزوجة العاقر و الخائنة و المهملة لبيتها.  وفي الحالة الأخيرة, يسمح القانون للزوج إنزال زوجته منزلة العبيد. 
  ويمنع نفس القانون, طرد الزوجة المريضة أو طلاقها. لكنه يسمع للزوج في هذه  الحالة أن يتزوج من أخرى. أما الزوجة الأولى المريضة فيترك لها الخيار بين  البقاء في البيت الزوجي أو مغادرته. 
 ب/ انحلال الزواج من طرف الزوجة :
 لا تسمح القوانين الميزوبوتامية للزوجة ترك زوجها دون سبب جدي وإلاّ تعاقب  بالموت غرقا, أو تلقى من أعالي الحصون. لكن, إذا كان الزوج يسئ معاملتها,  يسمح لها القاضي مغادرته. 
 وفضلا عن ذلك, يمكن استخلاص من نصوص قانون  حمورابي وقانون أشونا, نوعين من الانحلال: وقتي و دائم. 
 بالنسبة  للانحلال الوقتي : تنص المادة133 أن زوجة أسير حرب التي "ليس لها طعام في  بيتها", يجوز لها إعادة الزواج من رجل آخر بشرط الرجوع إلى زوجها الأول في  حالة عودته,أما الزوجة التي "لها طعام في بيتها", لا يمكنها حل الرابطة  الزوجية وإعادة الزواج من جديد إذ هنا, تعتبر وكأنها قد ارتكبت جريمة  الزنا, فتعاقب بالموت غرقًا. 
 أما بالنسبة للانحلال الدائم: تنص  المادة136 على أن الزوجة التي تركها زوجها بسبب"كراهيته لبلده أو مدينته",  يمكنها أن تتزوج من جديد وألاّ تعود إلى زوجها الأول عند رجوعه. 

   المبحث  الثاني : نظام الإرث
  مبدئيًا, كان الإرث في  الميزبوتامي يرجع للذكور فقط (فقرة1)؛ أما حق الإناث فكان غير ثابت  (فقرة2).

  المطلب الأول : الإرث حق للذكور
 إن الأساس  من مبدأ إرجاع الإرث للذكور(الأبناء والأحفاد والإخوة), هواعتبارهم  "كمتابعين لشخصية الأب و ملتزمين بعبادة الأسلاف". 
 وحق الأولاد الذكور  في الإرث مفروض على الأب بشرط أن يكونوا شرعيين. أمّا أولاد الأمة فلا  يرثوا مع أبناء الزوجة الشرعية إلاّ إذا تبناهم والدهم. وتمنع النصوص  القانونية حرمان الأولاد الذكور من الإرث في حالة أخطاء جسيمة يقيمها  القاضي. 
 وفي حالة عدم وجود الأولاد, تنتقل التركة إلى أخ المتوفى  باعتباره ذكرًا يطبق عليه أساس هذا المبدأ.

المطلب الثاني : حق الإناث في الإرث
  حق الإناث في الإرث لا يتجلى في النصوص القانونية القديمة, سواء  تعلق الأمر ببنت المتوفى أو بأرملته.  
 أما البنت, فيبدو أنها كانت –  أصلا- محرومة من الإرث؛ ويعوض حرمانها من هذا الحق "الشركتو", أي المال  الذي يهبه الأب لابنته بمناسبة زواجها. ولكن في بعض الحالات الخاصة, كان  للبنت حق في الإرث: ربما ذلك في حالة عدم وجود الأولاد الذكور. وعلى كلّ  حال, كانت الكاهنة ترث أباها, لكنها لا تكتسب إلاّ حقّ الانتفاع بالأموال  التي سترجع إلى أسرتها عند وفاتها. 
 أما الأرملة, فلا ترث من زوجها إذ  ليس لها الحق إلاّ في البقاء في البيت الزوجي والعيش من"الشركتو" و  "النودونو". وهذه الأموال, كما رأينا, لا يجوز لها التصرف فيها إذ هي  تساعدها فقط على تأمين معيشتها ومعيشة أولادها. لكن في حالة عدم وجود  "النودونو", تمنح لها المادة172 من القانون حمورابي, الحق في الإرث الذي  يتمثل في نصيب أحد الأبناء. 

  المبحث الثالث : نظام التبني 
 كان نظام  التبني منتشرا عند البابليين و الأشوريين. وكان معروفا منذ العهود الأولى.  وقد أنشئ عادة ليحل محل عدم وجود الابن الحقيقي, قصد ضمان استمرارية الأسرة  وخلود العبادة .ولكن في بعض الأحيان, قد يصدر من أشخاص لديهم أطفال. 
  وعرف التبني في الميزوبوتامي تنظيمًا خاصًا: فهو يتم بموجب عقد(مطلب  الأول), ومخالفة مضمونه قد ترتب جزاءات صارمة(المطلب الثاني). 

 المطلب الأول : عقد التبني
 هناك بعض الشروط  يتطلبها عقد التبني في الميزوبوتامي (فرع أول ), لكي يرتب كامل آثاره (فرع  ثاني ).
 الفرع الأول : شروط عقد التبني 
 إضافة إلى الشرط الشكلي  المتمثل في تحرير كتابي للعقد,يشترط في التبني رضا طرفيه: الطرف الأول  المتبني أي العائلة التي تستقبل الطفل(الأب أو الأم أو الاثنين معًا)؛ أما  الطرف الثاني, فقد يكون الطفل المتبني نفسه إذا لم تكن له عائلة, وقد يكون  الشخص الذي لديه سلطة على الطفل(من المفروض أبوه أو سيّده إذا كان عبدًا). 
 الفرع الثاني : آثار عقد التبني 
 بمجرد كتابة عقد التبني, يتم التسليم  الفعلي و الحقيقي للطفل.ومن هنا, ينتقل هذا الأخير تحت سلطة المتبني و  رعايته؛ ويصبح ولدًا شرعيًا له : فيكتسب نفس حقوق الإرث التي يتمتع بها  الولد الشرعي, و ينفصل عن كل ارتباط من عائلته الأصلية مع فقدانه منها كل  حق في الإرث. 
 وتقضي النصوص القانونية أن الأبوين الأصليين للطفل  المتبني لا يمكنهما إعادة النظر في عقد التبني إلاّ إذا تم أخذ الطفل  بالقوة و العنف. وتسمح لهما نفس النصوص بإرجاع ابنهما في حالة عدم معاملة  المتبني للمتبني كإبنه الشرعي وفي حالة تخلي المتبني الحرفي عن واجباته  بعدم تعليم الحرفة للطفل المتبني. 
المطلب الثاني :  الجزاءات المترتبة على مخالفة مضمون العقد 
 إذا أنكر أحد طرفيْ  عقد التبّني الآخر, يقع عليه جزاء:
 بالنسبة للأب التبني, يتجلى جزاءه  من خلال مضمون بعض العقود الميزوبوتامية التي تقضي بأنه يحرم من"بيته و  أمواله"؛ 
 أما الطفل المتبني, فكان إنكاره لأمه أو لأبيه المتبني يعرضه  لعقوبة صارمة: وهذا يتجلى في نصوص قانون حمورابي التي تقضي بقطع لسانه أو  بفقإ عينه, و قد ينزل منزله العبيد.


 منقول

----------

